# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  موضوع تعبير عن الوطن

## بنت مثقفة

إنّ الجَميع يَعلم مَدى أهميّة الوطن وبِالأخص عَلي قُلوبنا ، فإن لِلوَطن الكَثير مِن المَعاني التي تُبرهِن عَلي أهميّة الوَطن ، هَذا ويُعتبر الوَطن الحضن الدّافِئ الذِي يَضمّنا جميعاََ لأحضانِه ، وإنّ الوَطن لَيس مُجرّد أرض وشَعب بَل يتمثّل أيضاََ الوطن بِالحضارة والكرَامة التِي يتحلّى بِها الشّعوب الذِين يقطُنون بِداخله ، وَفِي مقالنا التالي سنتعرّف على أجمل مَوضوع تعبير عَن الوطن بِالعناصر الكَامِلة والتِي يَستفِيد مِنها كَافة الفِئات العُمريّة مِن طُلاب مَدارس وَالجَامعات أيضاََ ، فإن الوَطن مِن أسمَى عَلامات الوُجود فَلا يُوجد هُناك وَطن بلِا شَعب وَلا يُوجد شَعب بِلا وَطن ، أنّ الجَميع مِنّا يَعتزّ بِوطنِه التِي كَبُر وترعرع به ، فهو يُجسّد الأمّ التِي تَرعى أولَادها ، وَلا تَقتصِر أهميّة الوَطن فِي مُراعَات الشّعوب بَل يُؤرّخ لَنا التّاريخ والعُروبة والأصَالة .

إنّ الانتِماء لِلوطن واجِب عَلينا جَميعاََ وحبّه والالتِصاق بِه ، حيثُ أنّ حب الوطن شُعور فِطرى ، فلذلِك لابدّ مِن كلّ المواطنين والشّعوب أنْ يُقدموا وَاجِب الانتِماء ، وذَلك مِن خِلال الدّفاع عَن تُراب الوَطن وَحمايتِه من أي أعداء أو عدوان، والمحافظه عليه ، بينما تمرّ العديد من الدّول ببعضِِ من الصعوبات ، فَفِي ذلِك الحِين يُمكن أن نرَى مَدى حُب المواطنين لوطنهم ، فَلا يَستطيع أحد منّا أن يتخلّى عن وطنه الذي يفتخر به. صور مضحكة, كلام حب, شعر غزل, كلمات صباح الخير. تورتة عيد ميلاد, موضوع تعبير عن الوطن.

موضوع تعبير عن الوطن

مِن الوَاجب علَينا جميعاََ أنْ نحتَرم ونُقدر وطنَنا الحبيب ، ومِن الواجب ايضاََ المُحافظة علي نَظافَة وطنِنا والمحافظَة عَلي بعضنا البعض ، لِكي نُبرهِن لِلعَالم أنّ لِوطنِنا أهميّة كَبيرة وَمعزّة أكبر فِي قُلوبنا ، بينما من أهم واجبات الوطن نحوَنا أن يُحافظ على أبنائة أو مواطنيه الذين يعيشون علي أرضِه ، والاهتمام بهم ، والارتقاء بهم إلي أَعلى المستويات التِي تُنافس الرّقي والتقدم والتطور ، وبالتالى فواجب الشباب نحو وطنهم يَكمن في حمايتهم للوطن والدفاع عنه ضِد أيّ عَدو يتعدّى علي الوطن والحفاظ عليه والتصدّى له ، ومن الواجب علينا الحفاظ على كافة مُمتلكات الوطن العامة التي تَخدم جميع الناس والمواطنين.

وهُناك الكثير من الشّعراء قاموا بِالحديث عن حُب الوطن وقامو ايضاََ بكتابة العديد من ابيات الشعر والقصائد الشعريّة لِلتغزّل فِي حُب الوَطن ومِن أهم هَذه الأبيات الشعرية التي تحثّ علي حب الوطن:

بِدم الأحرار سأرويه

وبماضي العزم سأبنيه

وأشيّده وطناً نضراً

وأقدّمه لابني حُرّاً

فيصُون حماه ويفديه

بعزيمة ليث هجّام.

موضوع تعبير عن حب الوطن

الوَطن هُو المكان الكبير الذِي وُلِدنا جميعاََ بداخله ، وعِشنا وترعرَعنا فِي أحضَانه، وكبرنا على أرضه وعشنَا تحت سمائه ، ونِلنا الكَثير مِن خيراته التي يحتويها ، فيُعتبر الوطن الأمّ التِي تَرعا وتُلبّي احتياجاتنا ، والوطن يحمل الكثير من المعاني التي تحملُ فى طيّاتها الشعور بالوحدة والقوة لنا جميعاََ،ويعتبر أيضاَ الوطن الامن والامان لكافة الناس شامل ، ويشعرنا دوماََ بالانتماء والقوة ، ويتمثل الوطن بأنّه أكثر الأماكن التي يعتزّ بها الانسان فِي قلبه ، وهُناك الكثير من الأُدباء والشعرا تحدثوا عن حب الوطن ومدى أهمية الوطن لنا جميعاََ ومن الأبيات الشعرية في حب الوطن قال الشاعر في حُبه للوطن:

وطَني لَو شُغلت بالخلد عنه

نازعَتني إليه فِي الخلد نفسي.

موضوع تعبير عن الانتماء للوطن

الوطن ليسَ مَجموعة من الحُروف الصّغيرة فى حجمها فقط ، ولكنّها تحملُ الكثير من المعَاني المهمّة التِي يتكبّدها معنى الوطن الحقيقي ، فهو المكان الكبير أو المنزل الكبير الذي يضمّ الكَثير من الناس والمواطنين ويحثّهم عَلي الوحدة والقوة ، فمَهما ابتعد الانسان عن وطنه الّا أنّه يعتزّ بِه وفي يوم من الايام يعود له حتى ولو بعد مَماته يُدفن في ترابة، فهُناك الكثير منّا يَعتزّ بتراب وطنه الذي يشعِرَه دوماََ بالحنان والامان، بينما عند ترك الوطن لاسباب العمل أو الهجرة أو لِطلب العلم أو حتى للعلاج إلّا أنّ الانسان يَحن لِموطنه الأصلي ويشعر بالغُربه دوماََ ويفضّل أن يَعود إلي وطنه، بينما يحثّنا الدين الاسلامي على حب الوطن فهو غريزة فطريّة وحثنا ايضاََ على حمايه الوطن ومن الواجب الدفاع عنه من اي عدوان او خطر او حتى هجوم خارجي يعرض الوطن الي الهلاك،ويمثل الوطن رمز من رموز الحرية والاعتزاز بالنفس لكل انسان يحظى بوطن، بينما يحث الكثير من الاباء والمعلمين والكثير من المهتمين بالوطن بضرورة واهمية تقدير الوطن، حيث يقوموا بزرع حب وانتماء الوطن في قلوب اطفالنا لتعزيز وطنيتهم في صميم قلوبهم.

موضوع تعبير عن الوطن والحفاظ عليه

إنّ حب الوطن مِن أهمّ الاشيَاء التِي تحتل حيّزاََ فى قَلب الانسان ، ومِن الواجب علينا أن نَغرسَها فِى قلوب وعقول أطفالنا وأبنائنا مُنذ الصّغر حتي يعلموا مَدى أهمية الوطن في حياتنا، نُعلّمهم كيفيه حب الوطن والانتماء له، وضَروره التّضحية من أجله، والوطن هو المنزل الكبير الذي نَبت فيه الإنسان وكبر وتَرعرع بداخله، وهناك العديد من الواجبات التي يجب على كل المواطن وكافة الناس اتّباعها تِجاه رقي الوطن ، حيثُ أنّه يحافظ على كافة الناس ويهتمّ بسلامتهم وبصحتهم وحمايتهم من أي خطر يصيبهم، والارتقاء بمستواهم الفكري و الاقتصادى والتعليمى، والذي يحث الشباب علي الارتقاء بمستوى علي من الانسجام الفكري والحَضاري، فهم أمل الوَطن، فإن من الواجب علينا أن نَخدم ونَرعى وطننا الحبيب في كَافة الظروف التي يمرّ بها ونسعى دوماََ الي تحقيق الرقي الذي يمثل في كافة الشعوب، والدفاع عنه وحمايته من كافة التهديدات التي تواجه الوطن، ونذكركم بأنّ العديد من الشعراء ذكروا الوَطن بالعديد من الأبـيات الشعرية الجميلة التي بِدورها تحث علي ضرورة واهمية الحفاظ علي الوطن ومن اهم واجمل الابيات الشعرية في حب الوطن وضرورة الحفاظ عليه:

وطنى نشأت بأرضه

ودرجت تحت سمائه

ومنحت صدري قـوةً

بنسيمه وهوائه

ماء الحياة شربته

لمّا ارتويت بمائه

وملأت جسمى عزة

حِين اغتذى بغذائه

ويُعتبر الوطن ذلِك المَكان الذِى يَنشأ بِداخله الانسان والذِي يترعرَع عَلى أرضِه مُستمد جِنسيته وعُروبته التِى تُميّزه عن غيره من الناس ، ولذلك يجب علينا جميعاََ أن نُحافظ على سلامة وطننا بالدفاع عَنه وحمايته من خطر خارجي ، وحمايته من كيد الاعداء، الذين يسعون دوماََ إلي افشاء الدمار والخراب بالوطن، فمِن الواجب علينا أن نَحترم ونقدس تراب وطننا الحبيب بكافة السُّبل ونحافظ علية دوماََ للسّعي وراء الرقي والتقدم والازدها.



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

